# Oooh....somewhere for me to stick more pics....



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

...and for any other detailing anoraks out there - here's some close-up shots to get reflective pictures :


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice shots

we need to find some better places in bristol for pics ;-)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> we need to find some better places in bristol for pics ;-)


I thought I recognised the location - it's 2 minutes walk from where I live!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

At last, _close ups _:wink:

Looks like a proper job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

excellent pics once again teetees


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> At last, _close ups _:wink:
> 
> Looks like a proper job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


I did remember from last time :lol: :wink:


----------

